

How to use a JPA Type Converter to encrypt your data - javinpaul
http://www.thoughts-on-java.org/2014/06/how-to-use-jpa-type-converter-to.html

======
fortpoint
One of the big issues with this approach is that your data is going to be
sitting there in memory unencrypted. If you're caching any of this data in a
second level cache that persists to disk you'll be writing cleartext. If the
entity happens to implement a naive toString and then logged to disk you'll
see that clear value in your log file.

